# Secrets of the pros...



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

I think it is really interesting to listen to interviews with groundskeepers. Learn some tricks of the trade... Chicago White Sox fans love our groundskeeper, Roger Bossard. I found an interview from a few days ago with him. He gave some secrets to how he handles the cold temperatures and lately the two or three snow storms we've had this April at the park. Thought I would share.

https://wgnradio.com/2019/04/30/the-sodfather-roger-bossard-on-maintaining-the-grounds-at-guaranteed-rate-during-april-in-chicago/


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Also have a pretty lengthy youtube video talking to groundskeeper for Minnesota Twins.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNcCVWzytnc


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Interesting, Larry said they don't feed N after Oct 10 because of snow mold. I wonder what research he is following with that or if thats his opinion?


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

Milogranite is the answer. I will apply Milo to my driveway to melt snow from now on. Go Sox!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> Interesting, Larry said they don't feed N after Oct 10 because of snow mold. I wonder what research he is following with that or if thats his opinion?


Not sure about snow mold, but recent research shows nitrogen uptake to be extremely low beginning in October. https://www.golfdom.com/rethinking-fall-soluble-nitrogen-fertilization-of-cool-season-grasses/

I also have two PDFs of research papers covering the topic if anyone wants copies. I got them from Sam Bauer, executive director at NCTGA, when he was with the University of Minnesota.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

stotea said:


> Rucraz2 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, Larry said they don't feed N after Oct 10 because of snow mold. I wonder what research he is following with that or if thats his opinion?
> ...


I think that's been discussed on here a time or two as well. The late fall app isn't intended for that time but to be there in the spring. I've just always questioned if that's the case, then why not put it down in early spring?


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> Interesting, Larry said they don't feed N after Oct 10 because of snow mold. I wonder what research he is following with that or if thats his opinion?


I'm guessibg he's not where he is at because he uses his opinion.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> I think that's been discussed on here a time or two as well. The late fall app isn't intended for that time but to be there in the spring. I've just always questioned if that's the case, then why not put it down in early spring?


The thought behind the late fall app is the grass will suck up the N and use it to build up its winter energy stores. But this research is saying the grass isn't sucking up the N once it gets cool enough (October-ish). So, if the N isn't getting sucked up by the grass, it leaches into the groundwater and/or runs off via other drainage routes.

Early spring N is not recommended because it promotes shoot growth when the grass wants to/should be growing its root system.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

stotea said:


> Rucraz2 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, Larry said they don't feed N after Oct 10 because of snow mold. I wonder what research he is following with that or if thats his opinion?
> ...


https://tricountynews.mn/2012/10/18/apply-fall-lawn-fertilizer-by-mid-october/

This seems to echo the same thing from 2012. Maybe the same study? Also, Sam Bauer is quoted in this article.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I re-read parts of g-man's Fall Nitro Blitz and his timing of the last fert app is on the spot.

_The slow down
or the lull, the interlude, the hiatus, the rest, etc 
I continue applying nitrogen monthly until around 25 Oct (remember to adjust to your area). This allows grass to slow down from all the nitrogen you applied without forcing more top growth. Since there is less daylight and temperatures are cooler, your grass will start to slow down. This is the natural response as it prepares for winter. What is your job? Just keep mowing. Yep, that's it._

Adjusting from IN to MN, early to mid OCT seems right on the money.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Great thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I wasn't disagreeing with the pause. I agree completely with that. Just his statement of snow mold from late nitrogen apps. I thought that was more directed towards phosphorus. And just discussing the need for last app


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh, gotcha. Well, in that case I have no idea. :lol:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with the pause. I agree completely with that. Just his statement of snow mold from late nitrogen apps. I thought that was more directed towards phosphorus. And just discussing the need for last app


...not to be a stick in the mud, but I thought the snow mold issue was exacerbated by late season K, not P. The typical 'old school' winterizers typically sold to the homeowners have a lot of K, and the fert mfgrs aren't following science, but catering to what they think the public wants. You typically see something like a 28-0-10 or 30-0-12, or similar ratio. These should probably be dropped around Labor Day, but not to much later than that, with all the K. IMHO


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cripes! Lol, you are right, and I know better. I think I need to reread my posts anymore. Too many things on my mind lately and not enough time to work on any of it. I have been sailing a lot on the Failboat recently. And not just on TLF.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

"Meet us at the 9th green @ 9...secret of the pros."


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I love that flick.
Just stay out of my way... or you'll pay! LISTEN to what I say! 
Hey, why don't I just go eat some hay, make things out of clay, lay by the bay what do you say?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> I love that flick.
> Just stay out of my way... or you'll pay! LISTEN to what I say!
> Hey, why don't I just go eat some hay, make things out of clay, lay by the bay what do you say?


My lawn talking to its Milorganite - "I eat pieces of $#!^ like you for breakfast!"


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

I found another listen with Roger Bossard, if anyone is interested...

https://wgnradio.com/pete-mcmurray/white-sox-groundskeeper-roger-bossard-answers-your-lawn-care-questions/


----------

